# Point to master of the black arts?



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey, something I don't quite understand here...

As a Vampire Lord, what is the point to taking Master of the Black arts when this gives a lvl 4 caster 6 PD - yet the most he can use is 5.... Is this actually how this works?


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Crimzzen said:


> Hey, something I don't quite understand here...
> 
> As a Vampire Lord, what is the point to taking Master of the Black arts when this gives a lvl 4 caster 6 PD - yet the most he can use is 5.... Is this actually how this works?


No, the way it works is that he could only use 5 power dice on any SINGLE spell (being lvl. 4), so, considering he knows at least 5 spells (4 rolled+IoN), having 6 power dice to cast them is very very useful, it allows you to cast more spells each and every turn. So, he could use 3 dice on one spell, 2 dice on another and still cast IoN with the last dice if he wanted to. Then he could power more spells with your pooled dice if you so wished, as long as no single spell uses more than 5 dice, you're golden. Check out the rules on casting spells, P107 of the BRB.

hope that helps somewhat


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

maddermax said:


> No, the way it works is that he could only use 5 power dice on any SINGLE spell (being lvl. 4), so, considering he knows at least 5 spells (4 rolled+IoN), having 6 power dice to cast them is very very useful, it allows you to cast more spells each and every turn. So, he could use 3 dice on one spell, 2 dice on another and still cast IoN with the last dice if he wanted to. Then he could power more spells with your pooled dice if you so wished, as long as no single spell uses more than 5 dice, you're golden. Check out the rules on casting spells, P107 of the BRB.
> 
> hope that helps somewhat


QFT.

6 one dice casts of IoN on a 3+ (with skull staff) is totally ace.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Ahhh, that makes much more sense! Thanks


----------

